# Hair Restorer Bottle Collection



## Mayhem (Jun 20, 2021)

Top (L-R)
W.C. Montgomery's Hair Restorer Philada - Amber
Dr. Tebbett’s Physiological Hair Regenerator - Light  Amethyst
W.C. Montgomery's Hair Restorer Philada - Amber w/puce tones

Bottom (L-R)
Mrs. S.A. Allens Worlds Hair Restorer New York - Light Amber
Mrs. S.A. Allens Worlds Hair Restorer New York - Yellow
Mrs. S.A. Allens Worlds Hair Restorer New York - Dark Amber with Label


----------

